# Hicksville Planing Mill



## WirelessG (Mar 22, 2009)

For those in the Western MD area who don't know about this place, it's a great source for lumber. Attached are price sheets and there is no charge for surfacing (if you want molding, there may be a charge - not sure). They have great equipment and all sorts of species of wood. I believe the Owner(s) are Mennonite, so their hours are limited to 5 days a week and they stop for lunch. Plus they don't really have a website (here's a link to their Facebook page). Great folks, helpful, and great prices.


----------



## hkstroud (Mar 17, 2011)

Been there. Very nice people to do business with. It is about a 100 mile dirve for me and well worth it.


----------

